# Squash cooked or raw



## Itort (Aug 24, 2012)

I wondering how many feed winter squash raw as opposed to cooked. I feed mine raw as I feel helps with beak maintenance ( these are adult and juveniles).


----------



## Edna (Aug 24, 2012)

I like the idea of raw, but can hardly get a knife into it raw to cut it into pieces. I feed it to adult and semi-adult Hermanns, and I have to par-boil it to be able to cut it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 24, 2012)

I feed it to them raw and cut it according to to size of the tortoise, except Walker, he gets the whole thing uncut.


----------



## tami (Aug 24, 2012)

I use a cheese grater for any veggie that's to hard for my torts to eat whole or chunk!!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 24, 2012)

Here it depends who I am feeding, some get cooked, some get ground up in the blender, and some get raw chunks (or whole for the big guys). Then I also freeze some for later usage when they are more expensive then this time of year to grow or buy.


----------



## wellington (Aug 24, 2012)

I had heard once to put the squash in the microwave for 2minutes and it will make it easier to cut. If still a little,hard, can do it for one more minute. I had done it one time and it worked.


----------



## tiff3grl (Aug 24, 2012)

My sulcatas love it raw.


----------

